# Where am I?



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

Is it me,or are things different around here this morning? It looks the way things used to look before things were added like the polling forum. Just wondering?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

No, it's not you. A glitch happened this morning and I'm trying to find out what it was and if all those messages can get restored. This is a real drag!


----------

